# Narrow stance bad?



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

depends on what your stance is now, in inches.

some pros ride really narrow stances like Jed Anderson (who kills it in the park)

narrow stance will give you less stability when landing jumps, riding rails and stuff, but you will spin faster due to lower swing weight.

pretty much just ride what is comfortable, but just to give you an idea, i'm 6'0 and i ride a 24 inch stance for everything, including park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

5'6" My bindings are about 13" apart. Feels comfy...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

ummm, what size board are you riding?

cause 13 inches is really small, and i ride a 148 cm board and the minimum stance is 17 inches.

o maybe you aren't measureing the stance width right. measure your stance from the middle of the baseplate of one binding to the middle of the baseplate of the other, it is not really how far the bindings are apart, if you measure from the outer edges of the binding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking he just measured from inside of binding to inside of binding. Probably closer to an 18-19" stance. Still relatively narrow, but not too bad for 5'6". I prefer a slightly narrow stance myself.


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

im 5'6" and was rockin a 23.5" stance last season. This season im trying 22.5" and +21/-18 angles


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

c1rca491 said:


> im 5'6" and was rockin a 23.5" stance last season. This season im trying 22.5" and +21/-18 angles


That's a pure park rat stance. :cheeky4:


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

but im an all mountainer i swear! haha


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

ive got mine to the farthest stance possible which is 24" im 6'2" and yeah im a park rat unless my friends want to go down a run im mostly in the park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Ya, I just measured from inside, my board's 155... here, I'll take a proper measurement: 19"


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

19 isn't all that narrow for a 5'6 person i don't think, i'd just say go with what is comfortable. but you should try adjusting your stance wider a day or two and see how it feels.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never messed with stance although i could cause of it being super easy with the EST system. Any recommendations for the park? I'm at the standard (or as it says on the board the "REF") setting..


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

I had never really messed with my stance settings since I've been riding, I always just threw the bindings on perfectly centered and duck angles. Yesterday I decided to widen the stance a bit, I'm on the outermost mounting holes now on my Evo-R 155 and at 5'10" @ 165, I feel much more stable and although spins are slightly slower feeling (which is a good/bad thing), presses and other park stuff has become much easier. I never really thought that would happen just by widening my stance but it did..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i always set my binding to the REF mark and i always feel comfy

it just seems like these engineers thought of everything


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> I've never messed with stance although i could cause of it being super easy with the EST system. Any recommendations for the park? I'm at the standard (or as it says on the board the "REF") setting..


What board is it, what is the ref width. My custom ics has a ref stance of 22 or 22.5 in. Cant remember which one. But I ride a 24 in stance.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i'm 5'8 and i have a 22 inch wide stance, with my bindings at -15/9... also i have it set back like .5-1 inch... i rode it for the first time this saturday and i was very happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I never really understand why people make fun of stances they think are "narrow." A bunch of people keep saying my stance is too narrow on YouTube -- in reality I ride 1" wider than the manufacturers recommendation for my board. Somewhere along the line, wide stance = cool. 

In reality, stance width is based on your preference, riding style, your board, conditions, etc. I like to experiment. I started with the manufacturer's recommendation and have tried a little wider, a little narrower (just to see what I like). 

If you have a directional board, try moving your front foot forward or your back foot back. Changing the placement on the board will do interesting things to your turns and switch riding. 

In the end, do what feels right and don't worry about people who think it's too narrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Right on the better part...but not so much on the half. ;o) I'm Rick's sister and co-conspirator in the videos.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

You're not the first on the interwebs to think we are married. People also think we are the same person sometimes. That is why I sign my name after posts.

--rick


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know if it has been said yet, but a lot of advanced riders use a skinnier stance to either give the feeling of skateboarding or make their riding more challenging. I am 5'10", ride a 155 all over the mountain, and prefer a 23" stance...feel more stable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I had some issues with visibility changing from toe-side to heel-side, so I opened up my stance a bit so I have a little more range of motion... 20.5", -15 / 15, 155 board @ 5'6". It's a little easier to lean into a fake goofy/regular stance now.

I'll zero into something that'll work =)


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Therealkonk said:


> I’ve been snowboarding since I was 15- from the Brunswick snurfer to the modified (cobbled) version with horizontal “straps” AKA bike inner tube screwed to deck- to the Burton Backhill and then the Performer with skegs and petex base and finally “ahhhhhhhh angels singing” steel edges. Anyhow I’m 53 now, ride in Lake Tahoe and 18” is my width forever. I’m 5’11 195 and ride either a shaper twin 159 or a LibTech Litigator 166. For the first 20 years of snowboarding I didn’t focus on any tech at all. I stood on my board, bounced and flexed my knees a bit and played around with different widths and the difference between 18 and 21 to me feels enormous. I can functionally ride like that because I’ve tried but when I’m comfy my carves are as fluid as they get totally on rails. I’m an all mountain rider/freerider and at this stage in the game I have a typical system- two warm ups and then get to the top and find some lines I like in the upper lifts which are usually pretty chill. When it looms crowded and awful on the mountain there’s usually some relief at the top on some obscure lifts or T Bars even!
> I’ve never noticed any balance issues, etc. I’m at a +18 front and -9 back with 18 width and it’s been like that FOR. EH. VER. in fact it even makes it a little tough on some boards to center or off-set your stance for pow days and such.
> 
> Anyhow YES I know this thread is hella old but it spoke to my question and I felt like resurrecting it lol!! Plus once you’re a “geriatric” rider you get to rant and tell the “back in my day” stories. Oh and to that point WOW are there some just unreal riders out there. I accept those days are gone but I still love me a nicely cut kicker and gap with transition landing. Those airs are so fun and pronounced and as long as you don’t wiggle out of control the landings are super chill. Www.tahoeskitrips.net we will see all you Tahoe heads soon! Here’s to a deep season wooooooo


nice necro, but are you sure you measure your stance the standard way?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Doesn't matter. Spammer. That whole spiel was designed to be TL;DR you so you wouldn't notice the spam link at the end.


----------

